# Introducing My Bermuda Grass Lawn.



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

Hey guys, I just wanted to make my first post and introduce myself and my lawn. My name is Carl and I live in North Carolina and have Hybrid Bermuda Grass, not sure what type, the builders just used SOD, so I would have no idea the type of Bermuda.

I moved in 2 years ago and I can safely say that I have neglected my lawn, and its only been since the last 3 or 4 months or so that I've developed the Lawn Care bug. After finding many users on youtube and now all I do is watch Lawn Care videos, lol, Im really loving it, Im addicted.

Last fall I went totally nuts on weed control, I mean I over sprayed like crazy, like way, way oversprayed and I think it did alot of damage to the lawn. I'd like to show you what my lawn looked like at the end of april to show the damage it did. Im not sure if it killed some of my bermuda but even now its still patchy. Ill show you my layout and a few pictures of my front.

*I have around 4500 SQFT - HERE'S MY LAYOUT*









*SOME PICTURES OF MY FRONT*


















So basically my lawn in many areas is still dead or dormant or I don't know what. I've been using some homemade fertilizer things which have really helped green things up. Ammonia, sugar and dish soap, and this has really help spread things a bit more. I will try and take some new pictures.

Im not sure if you all know these products, but I just brought The Bio-Stimulant Pack from GCI Turf, https://www.gciturfacademy.com/product/bio-stimulant-package/ but I am yet to use it.

Thanks for letting me introduce myself and my lawn, its almost like Im learning things at such a fast rate that my horrifically poor Bermuda Grass is going to be playing catch up all year.
My goal of this year is to get the grass fully grown back in by September, I think its possible, and I'd like to keep this post updated with new pictures of how my lawn is going.

Thanks for listening, if you have any advice for lawns in-general, and Bermuda grass Im all ears. My grass is in a bad state right now, but I will make it my life's work to turn this into an amazing lawn.

*MOST RECENT COMPARISON FOR 2018*









*AUGUST 2018*


*2019 MAY COMPARISON*


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey Carl! HD Movie Source....sounds familiar. Grass Factor Sunday Podcast?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Welcome! Will be interesting to see what the Bio Stimulate Pack does for your lawn.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

Grass Clippins said:


> Hey Carl! HD Movie Source....sounds familiar. Grass Factor Sunday Podcast?


Yeh thats me, lol. I love that show. Im getting new hose pipe coming next week so Im going to start using the Green County products at pretty high volume, so thats gonna be fun. Im going to bounce this lawn back.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

Got out to the front today. Sprayed my first app from the bio-stimulant pack. I sprayed Air 8 at eight ounces per 1000sqt just to the front.
I will do the right side of my house tomorrow, I like to split my sprays up, keeps things short and sweet.

Does anyone know how long it takes to start seeing any action from the Air 8 product? from Greene County Fertilizer?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

From what I've seen on my own yard, with my applications, it isn't an immediate effect for the AIR-8, as it's got to work its way into the soil profile. The other products I saw pretty immediate results on. Ask me about my herb garden that got some of the GCF products sprayed on them for grins and giggles... I kid you not, I had parsley that grew to 4' tall, with very long "trunks" between leaves. It was insane!

I'll do it again if you don't believe me.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> From what I've seen on my own yard, with my applications, it isn't an immediate effect for the AIR-8, as it's got to work its way into the soil profile. The other products I saw pretty immediate results on. Ask me about my herb garden that got some of the GCF products sprayed on them for grins and giggles... I kid you not, I had parsley that grew to 4' tall, with very long "trunks" between leaves. It was insane!
> 
> I'll do it again if you don't believe me.


Parsley is a great herb, Im not saying I don't believe you, hahaha, but I would like to see that Colonel K0rn  hahah.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've seen on my own yard, with my applications, it isn't an immediate effect for the AIR-8, as it's got to work its way into the soil profile. The other products I saw pretty immediate results on. Ask me about my herb garden that got some of the GCF products sprayed on them for grins and giggles... I kid you not, I had parsley that grew to 4' tall, with very long "trunks" between leaves. It was insane!
> ...


Alright, when I get ready to spray again (when things dry out), I'll do it again.


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

Beautiful home! You actually have trees!!!


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

That tree in the front will cause a problem for the bermuda as it gets bigger.I have one about the same size when I bought my house 10 yrs ago and now its got big that its starting to shade out the bermuda underneath causing it to thin out badly.I would keep the bottom limbs trimmed as it starts to get bigger.I am thinking about having mine removed


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Trees and bermuda grass don't get along.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

RandyMan said:


> That tree in the front will cause a problem for the bermuda as it gets bigger.I have one about the same size when I bought my house 10 yrs ago and now its got big that its starting to shade out the bermuda underneath causing it to thin out badly.I would keep the bottom limbs trimmed as it starts to get bigger.I am thinking about having mine removed


Okay, Ill have a think what I wanna do with the tree, I like the tree, so I might think about getting it cut back if it becomes an issue.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

The one I have(maple) Also has large roots above the ground and its really bumpy when you mow around it.The roots has just started doing this the last 2-3 yrs


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

RandyMan said:


> The one I have(maple) Also has large roots above the ground and its really bumpy when you mow around it.The roots has just started doing this the last 2-3 yrs


How old is the tree? Im kinda hoping my tree doesn't actually get much bigger. However, with that said, the first year there was no action in the size of the tree, it really didn't even bloom. This 2nd year it has really bloomed and gain alot of size. It's probably bedding in, so to speak.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE said:


> RandyMan said:
> 
> 
> > The one I have(maple) Also has large roots above the ground and its really bumpy when you mow around it.The roots has just started doing this the last 2-3 yrs
> ...


It around 10-11 yrs old.When you say bloom, Is it a crepe myrtle in the front?If it is you will be fine


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

RandyMan said:


> It around 10-11 yrs old.When you say bloom, Is it a crepe myrtle in the front?If it is you will be fine


Im honestly not sure, I don't know my trees and shrubs very well. Ill do some digging around and see if I can find the tree type.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

UPDATES

1. So last week, going into this week, I finished my first app of N-Ext Air-8 on the entire lawn.
2. This morning I started my first app of RGS with fertilizer to section one on my map plan in my OP.
3. Im starting to get used to the amount my hose end sprayer sprays out now, and getting my walk speeds down pretty good.
4. Im getting more efficient at cleanup also, which is a time saver. Actually becoming more time efficient as I learn more and become comfortable with it.
This my first year in lawncare that Ive taken seriously and its been a huge learning curve, and I want to thank everyone on The Lawn Forum and Lawn Care Nuts on Youtube filling me full of confidence and great information.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Excellent start on your lawn. :thumbup:

I'm going to move this over into the Lawn Journals subforum and you can continue to use it to log your progress. I enjoy looking back through mine from time to time.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

Ware said:


> Excellent start on your lawn. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to move this over into the Lawn Journals subforum and you can continue to use it to log your progress. I enjoy looking back through mine from time to time.


Thanks John, I was about to ask you if it was in the right forum, lol. I just saw the lawn journals forum, and realized... I bet I posted in the wrong forum. Thanks for putting me straight


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

This is a picture of April, and now the current picture from June










The April image was not because of dormant grass, it was completely dead, but has been spreading slowly over time. Im quite happy with the results, but I wish it would fill in even faster.

Its had fertilizer applied a few times, and AIR 8 I will be applying RGS, Humic12 and MicroGreen over the coming weeks.


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

*START OF THE YEAR APRIL VS JULY 2018*









*FULL BREAKDOWN - WHAT I APPLIED*
URINE
LIQUID SOAP AS SURFACTANT
AIR8
RGS
HUMIC12
MICROGREEN

I've applied RGS and the other GCF at a rate of 8 ounce per 1k.
My goal is to get it to fill in by the end of the year, so next year is gonna pop holyfully, but will see.

*2019 MAY COMPARISON*


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Wait, urine? Please elaborate. I whizz in the back yard from time to time. Is that the cause of the dead spot by the driveway?


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Wait, urine? Please elaborate. I whizz in the back yard from time to time. Is that the cause of the dead spot by the driveway?


LOL, Unfiltered, it possibly could be. Undiluted it could be enough to burn. It all depends on ones diet I believe. High protein diets are high nitrogen, where say a fruit diet is little nitrogen. I haven't had any issues with burning so I believe this is why.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Bermuda loves fertilizer, water, sun, and heat. If you can afford the bills, feed and water frequently. I put in an irrigation well because water around me is too expensive for a retired person to keep 2.5 acres green. Here's my current state of the yard 


CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, urine? Please elaborate. I whizz in the back yard from time to time. Is that the cause of the dead spot by the driveway?
> ...


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

Here's an update for August 2018, slowing filling in, but it is filling.​


----------



## CARL HD MOVIE SOURCE (May 24, 2018)

*2019 MAY COMPARISON*


----------

